# Kalevi Aho



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Greetings.

I've been listening to Aho's concertos for tuba and contrabassoon. I want to get more of his works. Recommendations?

TIA,
-09


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I've found all of his CD's in my collection at least worthwhile. Try one of his symphonies CD's (e.g. 2+7 on BIS) or if you prefer to stick with concertos, his theremin concerto c/w horn concerto (BIS).


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Thank you, Art. I wasn't looking to limit myself to his concertos; any works, chamber or orchestral, would be of interest.

Thanks and regards,
-09


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking on arkivmusic.com it looks like his "Seven Inventions and Postlude" for cello and oboe is one of his landmark works.

Here is a link to the first in the series. 




You have me intrigued about this composer. I am going to explore his works as well. Thanks Omicron9.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Ah. I was introduced to Kalevi Aho's music only recently. One of my friends is a professional sax player and the piece below is something he has been performing (the video below is not his performance though):






To be frank, I didn't really like it on first hearing, but the hall was cold that day and the piece has grown on me since then. Enough to look for other works. His Concerto for percussion and orchestra is better than some of the more well-known pieces for this ensemble. His piano _preludes_ are a strange mix of Bach-Rachmaninov-Satie combined..!

I only have one CD of Aho and it's part of a 2 CD sampler. It has a Concerto for Double Bass, which I've not listened to all that much.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the music of Kalevi Aho and have various of his symphonies (up to the 16th) and other works. I am on the lookout for a recording (CD or DVD) of his recent opera in 4 acts "Frida y Diego" (2012-13), with a libretto by Maritza Núñez.

I cannot find more than this excerpt.


----------



## distantprommer (Sep 26, 2011)

For those interested, here is the 16th symphony on YouTube.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have only his Symphony No. 3 / Sinfonia Concertante for violin and orchestra (Osmo Vänskä / Lahti Symphony Orchestra, 2003, BIS 1186). Though my records show I have completed two deep listen session for it, I can't say I remember much about it other than finding it very tasteful, just as I do the 16th posted above which I'm enjoying at the moment.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Looking on arkivmusic.com it looks like his "Seven Inventions and Postlude" for cello and oboe is one of his landmark works.
> 
> Here is a link to the first in the series.
> 
> ...


Thank you, 20. I hope it's OK if I address you as "20," because when I try to type your full name, I have to continually backspace to correct my lame typing.  Anyway, I am listening to this piece in your link as I type; thank you. No doubt this will require a side-trip to amazon to order this CD.

Please do report back after you've spent some time with Aho's works and let us know what you think!

-09


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Try his "Insect" Symphony. I am not sure what number it is.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Triplets said:


> Try his "Insect" Symphony. I am not sure what number it is.


#7 - my main reason to recommend the CD with symphonies 2+7.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> #7 - my main reason to recommend the CD with symphonies 2+7.


Thanks, Art; listening to 7 now:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out the Kalevi Aho thread in the Composer Guestbook Forum. There are some good suggestions there:

Kalevi Aho


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

arpeggio said:


> Check out the Kalevi Aho thread in the Composer Guestbook Forum. There are some good suggestions there:
> 
> Kalevi Aho


Thank you, Arpeggio!


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

I am going to dive in to KA.....I've only heard 12 and right now I am digging 7 (Insect Symphony).


----------

